# HTML- Site öffnen



## DBoy (11. Aug 2004)

Ich habe ein Applet, und ich will, dass eine andere HTML- Seite (mit Applet) statt der jetzigen in den Browser geladen wird wenn ein Button betätigt wird! Was muss ich in die ActionPerformed methode schreiben??

Vielen Dank

mfg


----------



## nagash56 (11. Aug 2004)

Probier das mal


```
AppletContext app = getAppletContext();
app.showDocument(new URL(/* hier muss der URL rein */));
```


----------



## DBoy (11. Aug 2004)

Das funktioniert leider nicht, er schreibt Klasse URL nicht vorhanden!

bitte um weitere Hilfe!

danke!!!


----------



## Roar (11. Aug 2004)

natürlich schreibt dein JBuilder das wenn du die klasse nicht importierst.


----------



## nagash56 (11. Aug 2004)

Ja du musst die Klasse importieren 


```
import java.net.URL;
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Aug 2004)

Wobei noch zu sagen ist, dass man generell nur Seiten laden kann, die auf dem gleichen Rechner liegen.
Wenn Du versuchst, eine Seite auf einem fremden Rechner zu laden, wird zumindest bei unsignierten Applets, eine SecurityException geworfen.


----------



## DBoy (12. Aug 2004)

die Datei ist am selben Rechner und im selben Verzeichnis...

Erhalte jetzt aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
Exception java.net.MalformedURLException must be caught, or it must be declared in the trows clause of this method

das ist meine action performed Methode:


```
int a=Integer.parseInt(userInput.getText());
resultApplet.winner.setText(""+a);
AplletContext browser = getAppletContext();
browser.showDucument(new URL("Name.html");
```
Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## nagash56 (12. Aug 2004)

Der Konstruktor kann eine Exception werfen, die musst du fangen.


```
import java.net.MalformedURLException;

try {
   browser.showDucument(new URL("Name.html");
} catch (MalformedURLException e) {}
```


----------



## DBoy (12. Aug 2004)

Jetzt kann ich zwar ohne Fehler kompilieren, es ändert sich aber nichts zu vorher, er zeigt keine neue seite an....


----------



## Roar (12. Aug 2004)

wird denn ne exception geworfen?


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2004)

ich hab genau diesen code eingegeben, es passiert aber dasselbe als wenn ich alles auskommentiere!


```
try { 
   browser.showDucument(new URL("Name.html"); 
} catch (MalformedURLException e) {}
```


----------



## nagash56 (12. Aug 2004)

Dann änder den Code mal und schau was ausgegeben wird.


```
try {
   browser.showDucument(new URL("Name.html");
} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
      System.out.println("Leider kann ich mit diesem URL nichts anfangen und finde die Datei nicht");
   }
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Aug 2004)

@nagash56: Kontrolliere mal die Syntax Deines Codes! Das haut so nicht hin.


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.net.*;
...
...
...
try {
  getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("http://www.mydomain.com/mypage.html"), "_blank");
}
catch (MalformedURLException e) {}
...
...
...
```
So in diesem Stil sollte es aber auf jeden Fall funktionieren, wenn die entsprechende Domain und die Webseite existiert.


----------



## DBoy (12. Aug 2004)

Leider krieg ich keine Exception zurück....


----------



## nagash56 (12. Aug 2004)

Also hätt mir eigentlich gedacht dass ich keinen Pfad angeben muss, wenn die html-Seite im gleichen Verzeichnis wie das Applet liegt... hab ich aber nicht probiert


----------



## DBoy (12. Aug 2004)

Ich bitte um Hilfe, das ist ein sehr wichtiges Programm! Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Bsp schicken der sowas programmiert hat?? 
Bitte danke!

PS: Ich programmiere nicht fürs internet!


----------

